# Moving to Dubai with Family - Need some insight



## anil.gurwara (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi There,

I am planning to move to Dubai with my family (Spouse and Kid 8yo) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance.
The company will pay in hand salary of 35000 AED/month. I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Dubai.

Do you have any idea if 35000K will be decent to start off and what would be rent for 2BHK apartments, utilities per month and Indian school annual fees for child going in Standard 3rd and other expenses. 

I know this question would have been asked before but cost of living and conditions keep changing, hence a fresh perspective is what i am seeking.

Ill be greatful for any advise or suggestions.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

anil.gurwara said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Anil, 

Congratulations on getting that job offer. Yes, AED 35000 is plentiful. 2bhk apartments are quite reasonable these days, and you can live a comfortable lifestyle with that salary. 

You can do decent enough with even just a 20k salary, so 35k is more than comfortable.
Cheers!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

anil.gurwara said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai with my family (Spouse and Kid 8yo) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance.
> The company will pay in hand salary of 35000 AED/month. I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Dubai.
> ...


Hi,

Most of your questions are answered in previous pages, just go through it if you have some time.

Is the kids school fee also included or its separate. Usually, kids school fees are paid over the top of the normal salary.


----------



## macs30 (May 6, 2018)

AED 35000 should be enough, most of my team (from India) live with lower salary that that, but they all stay in Sharjah to reduce the living cost.


----------



## Anitatraveloutside (Jul 9, 2020)

anil.gurwara said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai with my family (Spouse and Kid 8yo) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance.
> The company will pay in hand salary of 35000 AED/month. I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Dubai.
> ...


You are getting a handsome salary. A 2 BHK flat will cost near AED 4,000 to 6,000 AED depending on which location you are choosing. There are several good schools available. But I will suggest that first you come alone, get everything ready, and then bring your family there in Dubai. All the best!:clap2:


----------



## NavazIbrahim (Jul 28, 2020)

Bro, 35000 AED/month is more than enough to start a fresh journey here in Dubai. Because I know many people who are getting 5 to 10 k in salary is living a comfortable life.


----------

